# Baked Cranberry Brie



## QSis (Oct 19, 2004)

I think Appetizers is my favorite category. I visit my family several times a year, and I'm always expected to bring 3 appetizers for each visit (they make the dinner).  

I'm forever looking for new and easy (and impressive) appetizers.  This will be one of mine sometime this fall, though prob not for Thanksgiving, since cranberry sauce will already be a condiment at dinner.  Wait, I COULD make it for Thanksgiving and just substitute  the cranberry something else, huh?  Maybe a hot pepper jelly.

What else?

If I don't bring tapenade, my father will be disappointed, so any other suggestions can't be too salty.

Lee

http://www.donogh.com/cooking/appetize/brie.shtml


----------



## marmalady (Oct 19, 2004)

Apricot jam is lovely and 'elegant' in a baked brie, too - and you can add slivers of dried apricots, and may slivered almonds also.


----------



## jkath (Oct 19, 2004)

Qsis - that recipe is wonderful - the pic looks wonderful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 19, 2004)

Lee,

What an interesting recipe!  I will have to try that.  

 Barbara


----------



## debthecook (Oct 20, 2004)

I love baked brie, with cranberry or apricot, so delicious.

I've never made it, but I've also had it baked with a spinach/onion layer in it.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 20, 2004)

I made alot of habanero jelly this year, that is going on the Thanksgiving table too.  Its great with pork, so it should be great with the game flavor of turkey.


----------

